# Lohnt es sich?



## Greshnak (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo

ich will jetzt mit meinem healdudu durch Inis leveln, er ist noch Stufe 10.
Lohnt es sich da Lederverarbeitung zu machen? Kürschner bin ich bereits (Skill 80)
Werde ihn wohl auch auf 80 als Heiler lassen ^^


LG & Danke


----------



## Sternenguggerin (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
nein nicht wirklich. Wenn du Heiler werden willst und dich hauptsächlich in Instanzen rumtreibst, gibt es da bessere Ausrüstung. Das einzig wirklich brauchbare ist dann an Ende die Armschienenprägung +64 Zaubermacht.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2010)

Lederverarbeitung ist erstens recht leicht zu leveln (kürschnerbare Mobs muss man im Gegensatz zu Vorkommen nicht suchen) und harmoniert zweitens mit dem Beruf Kürschnern. Das Armschienenenchant ist auch recht gutes Mittelmass und ziemlich günstig. Als Juwe schmeisst man da viel mehr Gold raus um alles zu sockeln.

Wenn du aber ausschliesslich Gewinn machen und so schnell wie moeglich Lvl 80 werden willst ohne "Skill Zwischenstopps", empfehle ich Kraeuterkunde + Kürschnern. Zu Bergbau rate ich auf jeden Fall ab, da du immer wieder Sessions einlegen musst um es nachzuskillen. Gerade ab 250 zieht sich das ewig.


----------



## Frek01 (4. Januar 2010)

lederer ist durch kürschner leicht zu skillen un kannste auch später gebrauchen aber ich würd beim dudu andre crafting berufe bevorzugen wie zb inscription juwe oder doch enchanter


----------



## Ushapti (5. Januar 2010)

Kann mich Frek nur anschließen, juwe oder entchanter lohnen whrs mehr.
Klar bist durch deinen sek immer mit leder usw. versorgt, allerdings geht der effektive Nutzen des lederers genn Null.
Abgesehen davon das du dir auf 80 die beiden trommeln selber herstellen kannst und neben armschienen und (fr heal ungeeignete) beinverstärkungen günstiger selber herstellen kannst ist der beruf "nutzlos" geworden.
Du erzihlst ähnliche/gleiche/bessere effekte mit Juwe oder entchancter. Klar kosten diese beim leveln deutllich mehr dafür hast du in diesen berufen auch wahre Goldesel mit denen du hervorragend Geld verdienen kannst und somit die levekl ausgaben auf 80 ratz fattz wieder drinne hast.

Hätte ich nicht alle möglichen leder Rezepte und nicht mit soviel herzblut dran hängen, hätte ich auch schon auf Juwe oder Entchanter geskillt.

Im Endeffekt bleibt es aber eh deine Entscheidung, fürs leveln und den 80ger einstig ist es definitiv ein brauchbarer beruf aber im endgame sinkt der Nutzen in den keller


----------



## jatarea52 (20. März 2010)

ich empfehl dir es weiterzuskillen, da es auf lvl 80 doch einige nette rezepte+die armschienenvz gibt. Vor allem das Zeug aus pdk ist sehr gut und billig zu craften(wenn man erstmal das Rezept hat)

für dudu ein sinnvollerer beruf als inschriftler(juwe hab ich auch als Zweitberuf)


----------

